# cage wrestling



## hma123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello I cant seem to find any good techniques or advice while defending takedowns on the cage. I have a wrestling background but obviously a lot of stuff changes since you cant move much and sprawl or anything. I know the basics like wide legs and don't let them lock their hands but does anyone have any better techniques or principles to follow? For anything to do with fighting on the wall preferably for defending the double. Thanks!!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 3, 2012)

My BJJ coach spends a fair amount of time in his MMA classes going over takedown defense against the cage fence.  Unfortunately I haven't done that many classes on the subject and I pretty much suck at it, so I don't feel comfortable  trying to describe the techniques in print.  You are correct, however, that it is a whole area of study in itself* and that defending the takedown while against the wall is very different from defending the takedown in a more open environment.

*(Actually the use of the wall/fence in general is a major area of training for our MMA team.  Topics would include using the wall to aid takedowns, defending takedowns while against the wall, pinning an opponent against the wall standing or on the ground, reversing position while pinned against the wall, using the wall to stand up, and the use of short range striking while pinned or pinning against the wall.)


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2012)

hma123 said:


> Hello I cant seem to find any good techniques or advice while defending takedowns on the cage. I have a wrestling background but obviously a lot of stuff changes since you cant move much and sprawl or anything. I know the basics like wide legs and don't let them lock their hands but does anyone have any better techniques or principles to follow? For anything to do with fighting on the wall preferably for defending the double. Thanks!!




From your other post I have strong suspicions that you are training yourself. I would say, please don't fight, you really aren't ready if you are having to ask this. You are doing yourself and MMA no favours by fighting when you clearly have no idea what you are doing. This is harsh I know but please, go train with a reputable coach and allow them to decide when you are ready, they will match you on the right promotion with the right opponent. Your way is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------

